# 65 GTO Coupe quarter window install



## RFL (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone have a good "how to" site or step-by-step directions for re-installing quarter windows in a 65 GTO? I have the original manual but it's not clear.
Thanks


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

RFL said:


> Anyone have a good "how to" site or step-by-step directions for re-installing quarter windows in a 65 GTO? I have the original manual but it's not clear.
> Thanks


Okay guys, single file. Lets not step all over one another answering this question. BTW; I am looking for the same instructions. :lol:


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

info is in fisher body manual.


----------

